# Blue Crab and dipping sauces?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I was at a restaurant in Seattle years ago (don't remember the name) and they had an asian cooked blue crab cooked with black beans and a sauce that was tremendous. I know how to cook the crab, it's the sauce I'd like to try and replicate. It was a soy sauce based with a sambal flare to it, probably ginger and scallions...

Any ideas?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

cchiu,

There's a couple epicurious.com recipes that I've used with success... look at these for inspiration.
http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/view?id=2451

a sesame-ginger entry:
http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/view?id=101895

and, more lime-y
http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/view?id=103727

they've got others too, search for asian dipping sauce


----------

